# what headset



## samh (May 5, 2004)

What kind of headset to giant tcr/ocr bikes use? integrated or threadless? all are 1 1/8"?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

fsa somethin' or another...


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

samh said:


> What kind of headset to giant tcr/ocr bikes use? integrated or threadless? all are 1 1/8"?


See pict. Integrated and threadless.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

that beautiful bike-- giant composite? BTW what size is it and are you?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Is it possible to switch to different integrated fork/headset?


----------

